# Possibly A 1936 Elgin Oriole...new Find



## NMGreg (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello!  New member/long time lurker here with my find this week I picked up.  I've been trying to put together a fleet of antique bikes for the family to ride, and got this one to use as my rider while taking it as close to original as I can.  The PO said it was a '35 Schwinn, but serial number, etc didn't match that.  The folks on the Schwinn threads suggested 1936 Elgin Oriole.  Figured I'd post it in this section to get more input and see if I can locate what is correct or missing to make her whole.  Not sure about paint...appears old and don't see anything under it where there are scratches, but chain guard is definitely repainted.  Serial number is A117264.  Has the grease fittings at the head and crank area, as well as on the rear hub.  I know the chain ring is wrong, and the PO said he put the light on himself.  Has drop center rims, New Departure hub and brake arm.  Missing drop stand and head badge.  Did it ever have a tank?  Any other thoughts or comments?  Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2016)

I think that is a Colson.


----------



## NMGreg (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok...will look up the Colson bikes as well.  Thanks.  Here are a couple close up pics of the grease fittings.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 5, 2016)

ELGIN. Westfield built.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't see anything Colson about it. The frame and fork were built by Westfield. The frame shows characteristics of Westfield construction. The rear dropouts and their shape, the way the tubes attach at the bottom bracket and headset, etc..
Westfield built the frames for Elgin that had the Alemite grease fittings on them. The A serial number is also consistent with Westfields stamping/font from 1936.
This model wasn't known as the Oriole in 36 as that name was used on the new streamlined curvy double bar frame. This frame was called Oriole prior to 36 but didn't have a name in 36 and later.
Here's a pic of a similar Oriole posted in the General Discussion area yesterday. It has a N serial number from 35. Similar frame except it doesn't have the grease fittings which were introduced in 36. Also doesn't have the drop stand ears which were also added in 36.


----------



## NMGreg (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks so much for the education!  This is why I love these forums in all my hobbies...I learn so much from others.  So...the bike works great as a daily rider, which is why I bought it.  Of course, I want to try to put together the correct parts to bring it back to its former glory.  Going to see if I can find traces of original paint to get the correct color...then figure out correct accent designs.  I know I need head badge, drop stand and sprocket...what else will I need to look for?  Hard items to find?  I'm guessing not a real desireable bike, but will be fun to build.  Now I'll have to watch for a nice post-war tank bike near me in Albuquerque.  Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## kzoflyer (Jun 7, 2016)

I agree, it's not Colson. It's a Westfield built bike that was sold by Sears with an Elgin badge. Sears did sell an accessory tank in their catalog at the time, don't know if they sold this with a tank. Paint scheme is probably like the 35 that was posted.


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2016)

I only took a quick look at it, and saw the colson chain guard. Seeing, more, I agree that it is a Westfield built Elgin.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2016)

...and the best part is, it don't need no stink'n TANK!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2016)

NMGreg said:


> Hello!  New member/long time lurker here with my find this week I picked up.  I've been trying to put together a fleet of antique bikes for the family to ride, and got this one to use as my rider while taking it as close to original as I can.  The PO said it was a '35 Schwinn, but serial number, etc didn't match that.  The folks on the Schwinn threads suggested 1936 Elgin Oriole.  Figured I'd post it in this section to get more input and see if I can locate what is correct or missing to make her whole.  Not sure about paint...appears old and don't see anything under it where there are scratches, but chain guard is definitely repainted.  Serial number is A117264.  Has the grease fittings at the head and crank area, as well as on the rear hub.  I know the chain ring is wrong, and the PO said he put the light on himself.  Has drop center rims, New Departure hub and brake arm.  Missing drop stand and head badge.  Did it ever have a tank?  Any other thoughts or comments?  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 324669 View attachment 324670 View attachment 324671 View attachment 324672 View attachment 324673 View attachment 324674




They didn't come with tanks, you could insert a accessory tank, but it is much smaller than the opening.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 8, 2016)

I believe I have the correct guard for that, and it's green and cream!


----------



## NMGreg (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, must be fate!  If you are willing to part with it, could you PM me with price and a picture?  Thanks!


----------

